# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Разное из СССР

## KARATa

новые ссср 30гр шт для чайника или самовара 50гр

----------


## KARATa

все в рабочем состоянии

----------


## KARATa

20 гр 1 шт советских времен

----------


## KARATa

Таирово по 30 гр ссср

----------


## KARATa

новые по40 гр Таирово

----------


## KARATa

ссср новый врезной.  80гр

----------


## KARATa

15 гр пара ссср

----------


## KARATa

10гр ссср

----------


## KARATa

Отличное состояние-аж блестит ! 100 гр. Торг.

----------


## KARATa

Центр Таирово  097 300 39 09

----------


## KARATa

ссср новые по 100гр. Т,Е, 6шт=600гр.

----------


## KARATa

3 шт новые ссср 300гр.

----------


## KARATa

Вложение 7337415Вложение 7337413новый советских времен 200гр.

----------


## KARATa

новые 60гр

----------


## KARATa

по 50гр новые советские р.р52 может быть54

----------


## KARATa

новые советские 50гр

----------


## KARATa

6 чаш 5 бл melamin sanayii новые 40гр.

----------


## KARATa

6 шт. новые 250 гр.

----------


## KARATa

новые 12шт-20гр.

----------


## KARATa

новые За все-10 гр.

----------


## KARATa

новая 50 гр

----------


## KARATa

по 10 гр..

----------


## KARATa

новая  Можно хранить что угодно. Например дачный чеснок - проветривается и закрыт крышкой. Но лучше по назначению- на рыбалке. 50гр.

----------


## KARATa

новая 20 гр.

----------


## KARATa



----------


## KARATa



----------


## KARATa

300 гр.новый

----------


## KARATa

новый 50 гр.

----------


## KARATa

. В каждый комплект входит точильный диск со второго фото. Цена 25гр.

----------


## KARATa

новые 180 гр

----------


## KARATa

новое 80 гр.

----------


## KARATa

новые по20гр. шт

----------


## KARATa

Новая советская. Размер 30 на 43 на 1 см. Цена 150гр.

----------


## KARATa

Вложение 7303972Чайка не раб.-60гр. Заря 30 кам. работает-250гр.  Победа работ.-250гр.

----------


## KARATa

80 гр. Таирово.

----------


## KARATa

Новые по 20 гр. Таирово.

----------


## KARATa

Новая в упаковке. 50гр. Таирово. на пружинке.

----------


## KARATa

Таирово. Новые советских времен. 3гр.шт. на велосипед типа "Украина" "Салют" "Десна.

----------


## KARATa

Времен ссср. Новое. В 2-а раза больше стандартного. В центе каждой кости имеется маленький штырек. В результате чего, кость вращается вокруг своей оси и еще громко стучит. 200 гр. Таирово.

----------


## KARATa

300 гр. Совершенно новый. Есть бумаги к нему. Хранился бережно - придраться не к чему. На 4 л.

----------


## KARATa

Совершенно новая. Тяжелая. Проверена - работает. Но теперь утерян эл. шнур к ней. Цена 300 гр. Если найду шнур будет- 350гр.

----------


## evgen1984

Лампочка-кредитка- безопасный и компактный светильник. Лампочка легко помещается в кошелек или визитницу.
С лампочкой-кредиткой темнота не застанет вас в врасплох. Оригинальный и недорогой подарок.

цена 30грн

----------


## Potapov

> Времен ссср. Новое. В 2-а раза больше стандартного. В центе каждой кости имеется маленький штырек. В результате чего, кость вращается вокруг своей оси и еще громко стучит. 200 гр. Таирово.Вложение 7365646Вложение 7365648Вложение 7365649


 ну никак не советское... не 200 и даже не 50 грн - точно.

----------


## KARATa

100% советское. Ему не менее 20 лет. Если сейчас Вы найдете такое- то это жалкое подобие.

----------


## KARATa

100 гр Старая, но год не указан .Таирово.

----------


## KARATa

> Вложение 7337415Вложение 7337422Вложение 7337412Вложение 7337413новый советских временВложение 7232507 200гр.

----------


## Васьков

Ручки к точилу есть?

----------


## KARATa

Новые соответствуют госту. 30гр. за пару.  Таирово.

----------


## KARATa

Советских времен. С полным комплектом ножей и насадок. В родной смазке.Новая.Вечная. 120 гр. Таирово.

----------


## KARATa

Вес-3.500кг , высота- 17см , диаметр- 11см. 4 трубки , 2 из них медные. Внутри по видимому- медь.  Таирово. 300гр.

----------


## KARATa

н-40м   Q-432 л/ч    180 вт   50гц    24/15м    +     кабель цельный50-60м       450гр. Таирово.

----------


## KARATa

60 гр. Новый. Сделано в ссср.

----------


## KARATa

50 гр. Новая ссср.

----------


## KARATa

10 гр. фталоциаминевая 500гр.  з-д им. Фрунзе ссср.

----------


## KARATa

новые ссср 30 гр. 2-а размера.

----------


## KARATa

по 50гр. новые ссср.

----------


## KARATa

280 гр. Новая ссср.

----------


## KARATa

25гр. новый.

----------


## KARATa

15гр. новый

----------


## KARATa

вес- 80гр. новый ссср.   80гр.

----------


## KARATa

Новые. Сделано в ссср. 80 гр. Таирово.

----------


## KARATa

Таирово. 097 300 39 09.

----------


## KARATa

Кипятильники по 30 гр.

----------


## Nafaro

От какой это машинки?

----------


## KARATa

.

---------- Сообщение добавлено  06.03.2014 в 11:23 ----------




> Вложение 7213851


 

---------- Сообщение добавлено  06.03.2014 в 12:18 ----------

НОВЫЕ ЦЕНЫ !         Кипятильники-40гр,    Телефоны-10 и крайний50гр,     Замки-100гр,    Ручки дверные-20гр пара,     Стаканы подарочные-40гр,      Сервиз с пиалушками-220гр,     Картина "Розы"-100гр,     Подшипники маленькие-по 2гр,         Домино-100гр,         Термос на 4л с носиком-150гр.      Сковорода электро-250гр,     Губная гармонь-60гр,      Мясорубка новая ссср(в родной смазке)-150гр,     Электро насос "Малыш"-400гр.

----------


## KARATa

ап

---------- Сообщение добавлено  21.03.2014 в 23:39 ----------

ап

----------


## KARATa

ап

----------


## KARATa

ап.

----------


## Kameliya_777

часы настенные еще есть?

----------


## KARATa

ап

---------- Сообщение добавлено  24.05.2014 в 18:06 ----------

ап

----------


## KARATa

ап

---------- Сообщение добавлено  13.06.2014 в 20:32 ----------

ап

----------


## KARATa

ап

----------


## stepanenko-79

звонок еще в силе

----------


## KARATa

ап

---------- Сообщение добавлено  16.07.2014 в 20:32 ----------

ап

----------


## Nadin_I

> Вложение 7228474 Отличное состояние-аж блестит ! 100 гр. Торг.


  знали б почем можно было продавать такую шкурку не выкинули б на улицу))мы б вам и за 50 продали)

---------- Сообщение добавлено  18.07.2014 в 03:25 ----------




> 100% советское. Ему не менее 20 лет. Если сейчас Вы найдете такое- то это жалкое подобие.


 народ уже не играет в домино,сейчас больше шахматы,если это ТО поколение,куплю за 10-15 грн для поделок

----------


## KARATa

ап

---------- Сообщение добавлено  05.08.2014 в 21:22 ----------

ап

----------


## KARATa

ап

---------- Сообщение добавлено  20.08.2014 в 08:47 ----------

Продано: Сетка метал., Декор.тарелка, Судочки, Мал.подшипники,Домино, Термос на 4л,Эл. сковорода, Мясорубка. Всем спасибо!

----------


## KARATa

ап

---------- Сообщение добавлено  04.09.2014 в 19:18 ----------

ап

----------


## KARATa

ап

----------


## KARATa

ап

----------


## KARATa

ап.

----------


## KARATa

ап

----------


## KARATa

ап

----------


## KARATa

ап

----------


## qscft

термосы еще есть?

----------


## KARATa

ап

----------


## Khomulka

6чашек, 5 блюдец в наличии?

----------


## Lesta4ka

Ежики класснючие  :smileflag:

----------

